# Incarnum CAmpaign Anyone?



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

Was just wondering if anyone would show enough enthusiasm to play in an incarnum-based campaign.

I havent relly got many details, though will elaborate if enough people show interest in this. though it would likely be a self-contained adventure, not a fully fledged campiagn. Setting would be of my own devising, using many elements from the campiagn suggestions in MoI

Player 1:
Player 2:
Player 3:
player 4:

Alternatives:
Player 1:
Player 2:

campaign is level 6 (17,500 xp to be precise), 32 point buy for abilities. Hp arehigh average (1st max). wealth is standard for level 6 - no item can cost more than half the total wealth.
class/race details can be found some posts down.

and please read the background information (posts 18 and 19) if youre interested. you dont want to play in an adventure with history and background you dont like


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2006)

Whee!  Yup, I'd be interested for sure.  Duskling totemist or Rikarn chaos incarnate are ideas I have in minds.


----------



## Question (Sep 17, 2006)

What is incarnum?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 17, 2006)

Question: if youre serious about that its an alternate magic system by WotC that came out in the book: Magic of Incarnum.

Isida: nice to know someone's interested  i had an idea for a solo campaign too, if no one else shows interest, though ill leave it a while longer before i make up my mind. i have few details at the moment but will elaborate if other people show interest


----------



## Question (Sep 17, 2006)

Describe this alternative magic system a bit more please?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2006)

Question, it's a little complicated to get into, but basically it's soul magic.  The soulstuff of the cosmos is called incarnum.  People can shape it into things called soulmelds, something like an adjustable magic item.  You also having something called essentia, which represents a kind of spiritual strength.  The more essentia you have, the more you can do with incarnum.

You can use essentia to power other things than soulmelds, like special feats.  One might let you do so much extra damage depending on how much essentia you have invested in it, another might let you do more healing with spells.  Also, with the appropriate feats, you can use essentia to empower arcane or divine magic, or psionic powers.

The soulmelds are generally things only certain classes can shape (the ones given in Magic of Incarnum), but by taking feats a lay person could learn to shape one too.  Soulmelds take up places on your body like magic items, and grant you a base ability.  You can invest essentia in them to enhance the base ability.  If you're powerful enough, you can bind a soulmeld to one of your chakras (hands, feat, arms, brow, crown, etc) and gain additional, different associated powers of that soulmeld.

It's like having a bunch of custom-order magic items you can tinker with at will.  Or, if you just have a few incarnum feats, you can enhance your abilities or spells in interesting, personalized ways.

So, that's Magic of Incarnum in a nutshell.


----------



## Yozosafi (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not at all familiar with Incarnum rules but I do have the book. If you wouldn't mind putting up with that I'll be glad to play.


----------



## Question (Sep 18, 2006)

Can we play non-incarnum based classes(the ones not listed in the incarnum book)? I may be interested in giving this a go.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2006)

I, of course, cannot speak for the DM, but there are incarnum options for every base class in terms of feats (and also spells and psionic powers).  There are also racial substitution levels for the standard races, but they're for the incarnum classes, which doesn't really help.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Incarnum.  Magic of Incarnum is one of the few books printed by WotC of late that I felt was really worth buying.  (Of course that didn't stop me from buying pretty much everything else too, but that's just a personal problem).

I'd love to play in a game like this, either as a totemist melee character, or an Incarnate "skill monkey" (keeping in mind of course that Incarnum is versatile enought that such titles are more fluid than usual).  My preferance would be to play in a game starting at 5th level or so.  I really don't like trudging through early levels in PbP.  With Incarnum I feel like this is even more true, since soulmelds give characters options, and starting at the beginning would limit the exposure to the material.  

Anyway, I'm exicted to play if you find a place for me.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 19, 2006)

good to see at least a few people are taking interest, though im having connection problems with my internet at home, so im not sure what ill be able to do in the forseeable future. I still want to do the campaign, though just not right yet

anyone else showing interest, please post here so that when i return to this (hopefully in a week or so) ill be able kick about some ideas.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure if I should join another game, but I've been interested in trying Incarnum out.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd be interested in trying it out too!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 21, 2006)

question - sure, though if you could pick up Magic of Incarnum and multiclass into an incarnum class or just take a feat or two, that would be great. I wont impose any restrictions (ie: you can take non-incarnum classes) though the campaign would still revolve around it in some form or another.

ill wait until characters and backgrounds are submitted beofre coming up with a story, though ill give enough info first so that you can actually make chracters. suggestions and comments on ideas for a campaign are more that welcome!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 21, 2006)

Yozosafi - well, no problems there but if you decide to play an incarnum class be sure to read the rules! the mechanics for distributing essentia should be examined properly, since the individual points need redistributing every turn. Its not that complex a system really, it just needs getting used to. If you have the book, just skim through it and it should be enough for you get to know the system before making a character


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 21, 2006)

Nalfeshee - I was wondering what kind of level you were thinking of starting at, because the background for the character could differ significantly depending on that.  Also, is this in any particular world, or should we create world-neutral backgrounds?


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 23, 2006)

I've never had a good opportunity to use these rules, so I'd definietly be interested!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm back... connection permitting 

well, i was thinking level six. Also, rilkans and skarns will be prominent races in the campiagn and their racial ancestry will also be an active part of the campaigns background, so keep these things in mind.

I've been thinking about the setting and races and have settled on the following races with *NO!* exceptions 


human
azurin
rilkan
skarn
duskling
tiefling
aasimar (due to the nature of incarnum, ive decided that these creatures {aasimar and tiefling} are 'common' enough in the setting to classed as core races - not only are they born from the usual union between outsiders/mortals, but they can be the unpredicted offspring of parents whom are particularly attuned to incarnum and the souls that inhabit it - similar to the generation of an azurin. those with an affinity with good souls are born 'asimar', and those with an affinity for evil souls are born 'tieflings'. they may be called something else however)

halflings, gnomes, elves, dwarves and half orcs are not a major part of the world, and while ill consider characters of there races, ill favour characters from the list of races above! All WotC classes and suppliments are fine by me, though quote non core sources and *please no alternative magic systems - so no dragon magic, tome of magic or tome of nine swords*. arcane/divine magic and psionics are welcome. The sapphire hirophant prestige class and organisation is a prominent part of the world.

ill provide more when I have more to give. Level 6 should be good enough methinks. As I said, ill get back to all you interested people in due course, with more about the background
.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

ok heres a VERY vague idea of background. Feel free to suggest things, since it can only add to everyones enjoyment.

The world of *Elyden* was once a jem in the Sea of the Astral. A land of verdant lands, fertile oceans and clean airs (much like our own world before our arrival). 

First of the humanoid races were the elves, children of the air. They built grat cities high in the mountains in their floating loadstone continents. They were high creatures, noble and graceful, but capricious. their near-endless lives meant that most of their kind mastered various vocations and arts (_paths_ as they called them), before the air finally claimed them and they became true air elementals.

After them came the dwarves, children of the earth. they built their holds deep beneath the earth, where they remained for aeons, unwilling to explore, happy with what they had. Like the elves, they were a long-lived race, but unlike the elves, dwarves devoted themselves to one path until the day the earth claimed them. As these archaic dwarves grew old, their bodies ossified, and if not killed by disease or wounds, they would slowly turn into creatures of the earth.  

In the water, tritons rose. They built great coral cities that sprawled the depths of the oceans - the greatest of all races, without compare. The tritons were congregous folk and esplored their world like none of the other races. they became traders and merchants, linking the othr races together and speeding the discovery of technologies and magic. Their greatest acheivement (some would say folly) was the discovery of arcanum. Like the other races, the tritons were elemental beings, and if they lived long enough, would become elementals of the water.

Living far beneath the world, in lands none of the other races could withstand ,were the salamanders, creatures of flame, but little is known of them even to this day.

For thousands of years these four races lived in relative harmony - the occasional war or skirmish was not unknown, but such events were nothing to cause Elyden to fear.

The tritons' discovery of arcanum was unprecedented - never before (not even with the discovery and implemenatation of magic) had anything had such an impact on life. With arcanum cam e agreater understnding of life and death - and the four first races began to loose touch with the elements, beginning a thinning of their blood that would give rise to the versions of the races that now live.

The rise of arcanum also triggered two major events - the mysterious coming o humans  - the so-called 'gifted' - and the Great War. It is unknown if the humans brth in Elyden was due to the discovery of arcanum, but the first human tribe was discovered by triton explorers in the year arcanum was first manipulated. It was immediately apparent that humans were masters of arcanum, and their melders were without parallel. Despite though their race was little more than bronze age (next to the other races' beleived reneissance), they were seemingly at one with arcanum, making them powerful and wise beyond the meaure of time they had spent in Elyden (note: the human origin story varies wildly and presently, even the most respected diviners and sages are unclear as to the human origin)

The coming of humans caused problems to the other races. The threat of these beins was not small and a counci was held, where their fate was discussed. The tritons saw no threat. the elves perceived a potential thret if the humans were allowed to multiply. the dwarves, ever insular, felt greatly threatened and were hostile to humans from the onset. 

To cut a long story short, over a decade of talks and actions with humans, the wolrd fell into war (note: the humans were largely neutral in this, neither promoting nor ignoring contact with the other races. But they did understand that they were at a great advantage, being such masterful melders of arcanum as they were). 

Humans rose in a land of war, where the elder races fought over wrongs none of them could remember. the humans hid as the other races destroyed the world and their lives... 

At the end of the war (stopped in no small part by human intervention), the world was a changed place. the elder races had almost destroyed each other. Elyden was but a shadow of her formr self. 

From the human melding of souls arose the azuins, aasimar and tieflings. 





(note: i still havent incorporated the mishtai into the story. suggestions welcome )


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

presently, due to the historical hardships that conflcting ideologies, neutrality is pursued by many as a healthy choice and alternative to conflict. In some places neutrality is no more than a concept with commoners living their lives like they would anywhere else. /in some places (where the Sapphire Hierarchs have an influence) neutrality is the law, and major conflicts in alignment (LG, CG, LE, CE) are opposed forcibly in many cases.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2006)

Okiday, then definitely a NG duskling totemist!  Geverlyn Oshavalari, woman of both passion and compassion, particularly devoted to the lammasu and the shedu, phoenix and blink dog, as well as other embodiments of good.

"Aye, I'm a good 'un, more than most, though not as much as some.  And I'm a cunning old beast, that's for certain.  And arrogant.  I've been told that more times than grass grows.  But I don't hear people arguing when I pluck their hides out of the fires, eh?  Ah, but that's all honey or hillocks, isn't it?  What's good for one now is not good for another.

"I chose my path for reasons... well, reasons.  The old war mostly.  Elyden ripped herself apart and she still isn't healthy yet.  I mean to get her back again.  Not the way she was, 'cause _that_ sure didn't work, but I want her better.  I want people happy, I want to see children smiling again, I want songs and tales of valour and bravery, I want fields full of grain and woods full of dryads.  Tall order?  Without a doubt.  But it's not going to get done with me standing around now is it?  If I have to start a few legends myself to get this place started on the right track, then... so be it!"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok. 

the dusklings are, as the incarnum book suggests, extraplanar creatures come to the material, perhaps trying to escape a calamity of their own, or sensing the imbalance in the material, come to rectify certain inewquities.


----------



## Question (Sep 27, 2006)

Tome of nine swords to my knowledge isnt an alternative magic system.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 27, 2006)

i know it isnt but it does introduce three complex classes to the game and though i have the book, i have not had chance to read it properly yet since i have a lot of work to do on the campaign.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 2, 2006)

Nalfeshnee?  I was wondering if you had some character generation rules?    Perhaps we could get our characters done by the time you're finished reading the book.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 2, 2006)

well it doesnt seem as anyone else is that interested. ill give it a week or so, and if no one else posts anything ill try my hand at a solo campaign. im sure you wont mind, Isida 

well i was really hoping to get an indicator of how many people were going to play before posting any character gen ideas, though as a basic, ill go for 32 point buy, and high average hit points every level (first level max). Wealth is standard, though no one item can cost more than half the gp total


----------



## Yozosafi (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm still interested and will toss up a character soon. Any setting info that I could utilize in creating a background?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 2, 2006)

ancient to semi-recent history and background info can be found a few posts above.

as to more contemporary info - the land youll be starting in is called... Caledonia. It is  feudalistic society that has a deep knotted history with the Sapphire Hierarchs. The sapphire hierarchs are similar to what the christian religion was in the dark ages - imposing its beliefs on everyone in the surrounding area. It is a somehwat dark place - plague is not uncommon, and he common folk who live away from the few large cities find life hard. In the cities, things are more civil, with the teeming masses (mostly humans, with some azurin, aasimar and tiefling) going about their business without a care for what is going on in the world at large. 

The Sapphire Hierarchs are a power behind the throne, seen as iconoclasts by cynics and the only solid pillar of civilisation by the believing. In truth, they are somewher ein between that picture.

What im thinking now is that you will all be working for the Hierarchs. This could be due to your faith, or perhaps the church has something on you and a 'bribe' youve been convinced to do a mission for them. Anything will do, and can serve to flesh out characters.


----------



## moritheil (Oct 3, 2006)

I've often wondered if Incarnum is really as broken as people claim, balance-wise, or if that is exaggerated.  It would be interesting to see if one of my non-Incarnum builds could compete with a (presumably expert-made) Incarnum build in whatever situations arise.  To that end, I am interested in a character built largely without Incarnum rules, but living in an Incarnum campaign.

Before I attempt to make one, however, I need to know a few things:
- What alignment should party members be?  Is, say, CE discouraged?
- How important are alignment and religion?
- Are truly strange or heretical classes such as Ur-Priest looked down upon or persecuted?
- Are caps on skills such as Diplomacy imposed?
- Are there any other sorts of houserules or limitations players should be aware of that do not arise in the rules themselves?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 3, 2006)

I also have an idea for a second character, an azurin or perhaps human incarnate 3/wizard 3 heading for the soulcaster PrC.  I was wondering if that might make a better foil for the Sapphire Hierarchs.  I would see him as a good or law incarnate, very devoted to his ideal, but resistant to the impositions the Hierarchs are making on the surrounding communities.  I don't know what role soulcasters might play in this campaign, but if they're the "old establishment" or new resistance I could make a pretty spiffy character!  And if not, I could still make a pretty spiffy character!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 3, 2006)

Isida: id say the soulcasters are the old school, while arcane spellcasters wlould be seen as the rebels or new resistance. multiclassing s the two might be a confusing thing t most people though scholars would see the benefits, though doing so might be a bit controverisal to the more old school folk out there. and 'pure' rebels might look down on you for melding the two distinct forces together. sounds interesting 

 Moritheil: 
any non evil, preferably neutral (so as not to conflict with the hierarchs) though non-neutral would create good RP options.
The way i use alignment, its how it is in Eberron - less of a concrete rule, more a gauge of how to RP the character. The region you'll be starting in (caledonia) has one major religion - that of the Hierarchs. there are many other heathen religions, mostly practies by 'uncivilised' (as viewed by the hierarchs) druids and nomad tribes. some of these venerate good nature spirits, others pay tribute to wicked elemental forces.
 As regarding classes, i have no objections to anything... though the hierarchs might  in general the most accepeted classes wpuld be those from MoI and PH1 and 2, thoug harcane classes are viewed with suspicion in some areas. The les comon classes would be assumed to be what they most closely appear to be (favoured souls are clerics to most people, scouts are just assumed to be rangers etc)
No caps on skills other than the normal, and no houserules i can think of at the moment (though most house rules i use are so ingrained in my mentality they are not really house rules to me - ill have a look through the PH and see if theres anything. Iam quite liberal with rules though)
anything else you want me to elaborate on, just ask


----------



## Question (Oct 3, 2006)

I thought you had at least 4 interested people already. Can you update the first post with char creation rules?


----------



## moritheil (Oct 3, 2006)

Nalfeshnee - Thanks for the quick replies!    

- How will you determine knowledge of creatures for spells like polymorph or illusions?  (Some DMs use knowledge checks; others require that a character have encountered something in order to polymorph into it or make a convincing illusion.)
- I know the use of Precocious Apprentice to qualify for prestige classes is controversial.  What is your stance on that?  (PrecApp allows a 1st-level arcane caster with a casting ability score greater than 15 to know and cast one 2nd-level spell per day provided that he makes a spellcraft check.  Many people assert this can qualify a multiclass character for a PrC requiring 2nd-level arcane casting.  Many others oppose that interpretation.)

Since the Sapphire Hierarchs are, IIRC, priests of universal order, I'm considering an Enforcer (LN paladin variant; DR310 p.53, arguably weaker than a normal paladin due to the loss of the iconic healing ability) if we are to be working under them.  The Enforcer has an ability I'd like a clarification on:

Subdue(DR310 p54) – The Enforcer can inflict non-lethal damage without taking a –4 attack penalty.  If attacking with a weapon designed to do non-lethal damage (e.g., a sap), the Enforcer gains a +2 bonus on the weapon’s damage.

Is a Merciful weapon "designed to do non-lethal damage?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 3, 2006)

Moritheil - i do what i can 


where possible ill use a knowledge check (ill make a lore table for any creatures you encounter, in similar vein to the ones used for newer monsters)
We've had the same difficulty with Precocious Apprentice in my group and weve ruled that in order to truly qualify to cast level 2 spells (as a relevant example) you must be able to cast them without recourse to any checks or failure chance (other than from armour), so the feat would not allow you to quallify. sorry.
if you could give me a list of the chanes to the class, that would be good (is it in any other published format?)
The merciful weapon would be designed to inflict non-lethal damage


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent!  Due to the somewhat political nature of the campaign world, I think the soulcaster would be more fitting.  I shall write up the charcter sheet forthwith!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 3, 2006)

Do we have an XP play to create items if we have the appropriate feats?  I have Scribe Scroll.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 3, 2006)

I always forget something. Ok, rather than level 6, make it 17,500 xp


----------



## moritheil (Oct 4, 2006)

I understand.  I asked mainly because without that it's impossible to play a "dual threat" at level 6.    

Background in progress.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok, here's my preliminary character sheet and background.  I'm going with the soulcaster concept for now.  Lemme know if you need anything changed/expanded/explained further. [sblock]*Vivianna Spellsoul
Female Azurin Good Incarnate 2/Wizard 3/Soulcaster 1*
_Medium Humanoid (Incarnum)_
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Height:* 6' 2''
*Weight:* 200 lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Sapphire Blue
*Age:* 22
*XP:* 17,471

*Str:* 8 (-1) [0 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2)  [6 points]
*Int:* 20 (+5) [13 points, +1 level, +2 _headband_]
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Cha:* 9 (-1) [1 point]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  Extra feat at 1st level, essential pool increased by 1, incarnum subtype.  Aura of good, _detect evil_, chakra bind (crown), meldshaping, good aligned soulmelds, arcane spells, bonus feats, _summon familiar_, proficient with all simple weapon, light and medium armor, and shields (except tower shields)

*Hit Dice:* 3d4+2d6+1d4+12
*HP:* 33
*AC:* 15 (+2 Dex, +3 armor)
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +6 [+4 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +1 [+1 base, +0 Dex]
Will +10 [+8 base, +2 Wis]

*BAB:* +2
*Melee Atk:* +0 (1d4-2/19-20/x2/S, dagger)  
*Ranged Atk:* +4 (1d8/19-20/x2/80 ft., light crossbow)
*Ranged Atk:* +5 (ranged spells)

*Skills:*
Concentration +11 [9 ranks, +2 Con]
Knowledge (arcana) +14 [9 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (the planes) +14 [9 ranks, +5 Int]
Knowledge (religion) +14 [9 ranks, +5 Int]
Listen +4 [0 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Alertness]
Spellcraft +16 [9 ranks, +5 Int, +2 synergy]
Spot +4 [0 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Alertness]

*Feats:*
Incarnum Spellshaping (MoI) (azurine bonus 1st level)
Practiced Spellcaster (ComArc) (1st level)
Weapon Focus (ranged spells) (3rd level)
Bonus Essentia (MoI) (6th level)

*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Sylvan, Celestial, Elven

*Spells Per Day*
Save DC +5
0th – 4_detect magic x2, prestidigitation, read magic_ 
1st - 5_Kelgore’s fire bolt (PHB II), lesser orb of cold, lesser orb of sound x2, magic missile_
2nd - 3_incarnum arc x2 (MoI), Melf’s acid arrow_

*Spellbook*
0th – _acid splash, arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance_
1st – 8_comprehend languages, burning hands, detect incarnum (MoI), identify, Kelgore’s fire bolt (PHB II), lesser orb of acid (ComArc), lesser orb of cold (ComArc) lesser orb of sound (Com Arc), magic missile_
2nd – 4_incarnum arc (MoI), Kelgore’s grave mist (PHB II), Melf’s acid arrow, suppress magic (MoI)_

*Meldshaping* 
Save DC +2, Meldshaper level 3
Chakra binds (crown) – 1
Essentia pool – 5
Soulmelds – Incarnate 3

Soulmelds shaped:
Incarnate:
Crown – Lesser Soulspark Familiar (bound)
Throat – Arcane Focus - +1 bonus on spell damage
Shoulder – Mantle of Flame – Creatures attacking her take 1d6 fire damage

Essentia Investments – 1 in _incarnum arc_ for Arcane Investment.  2 in Arcane Focus.  2 in Soulspark Familiar.  When _incarnum arc_ is cast, both points from Soulspark Familiar go to power it, and afterwards the 2 points go back and the 3rd goes to Mantle of Flame.

*Brandy, cat familiar:*  Tiny magical beast; HD 3: hp 16; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +2; Grp -10; Atk: Claw +6 melee (1d2-4); full Atk: 2 claws +6 melee (1d2-4) and bite +1 melee (1d3-4); Space/Reach 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.; SQ low-light vision, scent, alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells; AL LG; SV Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +11; Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 7.

_Skills and Feats:_  Balance +10, Concentration +9, Climb +6, Hide +14*, Jump +10, Knowledge (arcane) +7, Knowledge (the planes) +7, Knowledge (religion) +7, Listen +5, Move Silently +6, Spellcraft +9, Spot +5; Alertness, Weapon Finesse.

Cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks, and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks.  Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks.  They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8.

*”Saffrie” Lesser Soulspark Familiar:*  Tiny outsider (good, incarnum, native); HD 4d8+8: hp 26; Init +6; Spd 20 ft., fly 30 ft. (perfect); AC 16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +4; Grp -8; Atk: Soul blast +8 ranged (1d6+2); Full Atk: Soul blast +8 ranged (1d6+2); Space/Reach 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.; SA: Soul blast; SQ amorphous, damage reduction 3/evil, evasion; AL NG; SV Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +5; Str 10, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 15.

_Skills and Feats:_  Diplomacy +4, Hide +17, Knowledge (history) +5, Listen +8, Move Silently +9, Sense Motive +8, Spot +8; Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes.

*Equipment*
Backpack - 2gp
2 daggers – 4gp
Bedroll – 5sp
4 potions of _cure light wounds_ – 200gp
_Headband of Intellect +2_  – 4,000gp (This is a light blue silk headband embroidered with bright blue embroidery, a tiny star sapphire set in the center)
_Bracers of Arrow-Breaking_ – 4,320gp (This is a set of sky-blue leather bracers sewn with silver embroidery and small blue lace agates.  When the word “She’laray” is uttered, it erects a faint glowing shield around the wearer that protects her from arrows and other projectiles) [sblock]This is a custom-made item per the rules in the DMG pg. 285.  It’s a second level spell, cast at third level.  It’s command word-activated and can only be used two times a day.[/sblock]
_+1 cord armor_ – 2,185gp (This is woven cord armor, made from indigo-dyed fibers of various plants, worn under a quilted cotton jerkin of a similar hue) [sblock]Cord armor is from the Arms and Equipment Guide.  It gives a +2 armor bonus and has a max Dex of +5.  Armor check penalty is normally –1, but with it being masterwork this particular suit doesn’t have it.  It does have an arcane spell failure rate of 5%, which I’m willing to risk[/sblock]
_Pearl of power 1_ – 1,000gp
Five 100gp pearls – 500gp
Light crossbow and 30 bolts - 38gp
Waterskin - 1gp
50 ft. silk rope - 10gp
Trail rations (20 days worth) - 10gp
Belt pouch - 1gp
2 courtier’s outfits and jewelry – 160gp
Explorer’s outfit x5  – 50gp
Traveler’s outfit (Free)
3 Self-created scrolls of _detect incarnum_ cast at 3rd level – total of 112.5gp, 9 XP
Self-created scroll of _suppress magic_ cast at 4th level – 100gp, 8 XP
Self-created scroll of _comprehend languages_ cast at 4th level – 50gp, 4 XP
Self-created scroll of _Kelgore’s grave mist_ (PHB II) cast at 4th level – 100gp, 8 XP
Light horse, riding saddle, bit and bridle, plus saddlebags – 91gp

*Money*
103gp

~~~~~

*Appearance:*  Vivianna is a tall and statuesque woman with a long fall of raven-black hair confined by a blue headband.  Her skin is very pale, and her features are sharp and pointed, like an unfinished statue.  She wears heavy cord armor, died a deep indigo, while her other accessories range from sky-blue to sapphire.  A glowing sapphire necklace pulses at her throat, and a cloak of blue flame trails from her shoulders.  While startling in appearance, it’s clearly that the flames neither hurt her nor anything around her.  At her feet pads a cat with thick blue-gray fur and brilliant emerald eyes, and a sapphire blue globe hovers above her shoulder.

*Personality:*  Vivianna is a rare personality, a scholar of ancient mysteries and magic who also holds deep religious convictions.  While logical and methodical, she embraces the power of the soul as the supporting force behind the cosmos, and considers both to be equally valuable.

*Background:*  Vivianna was born to purely human parents, both keepers of a graveyard in a large city.  Perhaps it was the lingering spirits of the dead, or the prayers of those they left behind, or the daily rituals of the priests at the church in the valley, but an essence of the soul-power of incarnum had touched Vivianna in the womb and changed her.

Her parents did not know what to make of her.  Her bluish eyes were a bit odd, but nothing seemed to come of them really.  She could see fine and was perfectly healthy.  She was intelligent and a bit precocious, but what parent would complain?  It became clear, however, that their daughter was simply not suited for their life.  She was not strong enough to spend her days digging graves and pulling weeds, and was far too intelligent besides.

With a touch of pride, they had her tested by one of the learned wizards of their city, a group of new but obviously highly-educated people.  So high was her potential, they allowed her to enroll in their college without the usual fat fee, bartering instead on her future skills to repay her education.  In this, Vivianna did not disappoint.  Bright and capable, she absorbed her lessons in magic with the greatest of ease.  However, she had a few curious habits that puzzled others around her.  She frequented the tiny chapel, not just to pray for inspiration from the god of magic as her fellow students did, but to pray for the unborn and the recently departed.  Most assumed it was because she grew up in such a religious family, but Vivianna seemed to feel some personal connection to these disembodied souls that went beyond simple piety.

Many wizards studied the many planes of existence to learn how to connect their magic and discuss the underlying theory of its working.  Vivianna spent a great deal of time focusing on the many places of heavenly reward, hellish punishment, and gray limbo for the purpose of nothing relating to magic.  Other wizards studied religion to understand the meaning behind certain rituals, Vivianna did it to learn about the nature of souls.

Her teachers became baffled as the bright Vivianna’s progress slowed considerably.  She was quite competent with magics of a lower tier, but her focus and energy seemed divided, and she was distracted from mastering the higher tiers of magic.  Her teachers’ questions went unanswered as Vivianna spent her last two years at school teaching apprentice lessons to pay for her education.

It was only when she returned to them after a year away that her teachers realized why she had slowed.  She clearly bore the signs of being an incarnum wielder, wearing the elegant, soul-wrought constructions empowered by soul energy.  Beyond that, she had found ways to weave the two together in an unusual way.  It was extremely rare that anyone chose such a path, and her teachers wondered what would become of her…[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I've been watching this thread on and off and I think I may submit a character (if it isn't too late).  I'm thinking of playing a LN Sapphire Hierarch who basically just epitomizes that organization's beliefs (very confident and certain that the hierarchs are the best force for the land, despite what some less enlightened folk might think).

For an actual build, I'm thinking of an Illumian Cleric 1/Incarnate 2/Sapphire Hierarch 3 using the Improved Sigil (Krau) to qualify for the PrC.  Thoughts?


----------



## moritheil (Oct 4, 2006)

Enforcer rules for all 20 levels can be found at Crystalkeep here.  As I said before, I'm interested in it for the RP angle, not for the crunch, so if you want to rule that its powers are instead identical to the paladin I'm totally okay with that.    I believe that Crystalkeep made a few typos in the alternate paladin setting; here is another place where the Enforcer stats have been printed in full (this time with accurate rules text).  The Crystalkeep version is valuable because it allows you to see at a glance what they lose/gain relative to normal paladins.

I did a lot of wrestling with whether or not I should drop arcane casting altogether, as I had to more or less totally rewrite the background (the original concept's life epiphany was his sorcerous awakening.)  Ultimately, I'd still rather not burden the party with a useless character.

Aranar

Aranar grew up in a small, unremarkable village.  His father, an aasimar, perished while guarding a caravan, and his mother was forced to work, leaving the child with little direction aside from the whispers of others concerning his father.  Aranar spent much of his youth listening to the village priest's wonderful tales of the great cosmic order that determined the proper place for everything in reality, and taking in the village gossip of what a good man his father had been.  When the time came to determine his lot in life, the choice had been made long before - Aranar saw his father and the Sapphire Hierarchs as shining examples of what people ought to be.

With this understanding of the cosmos, Aranar accompanied an acolyte to a city and devoted himself to upholding the cosmic order.  Training as a cleric was not easy, but his rugged determination was borne through by the fact that he simply could not concieve of any other path in life for him.  With this mindset, he perservered.

It gradually became apparent that his devotion to order granted him powers separate from those resulting from normal priesthood.  When the Hierarchs became aware of this, they sent for the boy and had him retrained.  Now, as he prepares for new missions under the Hierarchs, he wonders what wonderous mysteries of fate he will see next.  His experiences have only served to solidify his devotion.

Aranar is short but solidly built, and his blue eyes have more than a touch of the fanatic in them.  While he is not particularly gullible, he earnestly believes in the inherent rightness of law and order.


----------



## moritheil (Oct 4, 2006)

A closer reading of the Enforcer text has just reminded me of something: Enforcers may not adventure with chaotic characters.  Since we're working for the Sapphire Hierarchs (priests of law and order), I'm hoping none of you are chaotic.    

Nalfeshnee - I just realized that, sadly, a merciful weapon would cost at least 8k, putting it beyond the "less than half of 13,000 gp" requirement.  Oh well.  At least I still have the ability to subdue people without taking -4 to hit.  Here's my sheet (items and skills have yet to be done.)

What is the favored weapon of Law?  Different splatbooks give different answers.

Since Enforcers get rebuke, I assumed that the cleric part should also be made to rebuke and stack - otherwise, I'd have a separate set of rebukes and turns, which would be very strange, but would help me with a bit of healing.  I've gone ahead and assumed that it should be rebuking for consistency.

[sblock]CHARACTER NAME : Aranar the Devoted
RACE (ECL) : Human (+0)
CLASS (LEVEL) : Cloistered Cleric 1/Enforcer 5
... NET LEVEL : 6
ALIGNMENT : LN
SIZE : Medium
SPEED : 30 ft.
TYPE : Humanoid Human

Background: See previous post

EXPERIENCE : 17500 xp
CASH : 13000 gp - expenses

ABILITY SCORES: 32 point buy: 5+2+6+4+2+13 (assignment may be modified)
Str 13 (+1) (13/base)
Dex 10 (+0) (10/base)
Con 14 (+2) (14/base)
Int 10 (+0) (10/base)
Wis 12 (+1) (12/base)
Cha 18 (+4) (17/base +1/bon)


SAVES
FORT +9 (2/cc 1/enf 2/con 4/cha)
REF  +5 (1/enf 0/dex 4/cha)
WILL +12 (2/cc 5/enf 1/wis 4/cha)


HIT POINTS : 6 +5d10 +12 =
ARMOR CLASS
Standard : 19 (10/base 6/armor) 
Touch : 13 (10/base 0/dex) 
Flat-Foot : 16 (10/base 6/armor) Uncanny Dodge

INITIATIVE : +0 (0/dex)
BASE ATTACK : +5
RANGED : +5 (0/dex 1/enh)
MELEE : +6 (1/str 1/enh 1/wf)

WEAPONS

LANGUAGES
Common, Draconic

RACIAL TRAITS
+1 Bonus Feat, +1 skill point per level

CLASS FEATURES
Cloistered Cleric: Domains Fate (Uncanny Dodge), War (Weapon Focus)
  Bonus domain: Knowledge (class skills: Know(all), +1 CL to divination)
  6 base skill pts, d6 HD, 1/2 BAB, bardic lore, expanded spell list
  Rebuke Undead (3+Chamod/day) 7/day
Enforcer: Chamod to saves, detect chaos, smite chaos 2/day (+chamod atk, +5 dam), Suggestion 1/day, Leadership +1

*Fate: CWar p114.  Cloistered cleric is from Unearthed Arcana.

FEATS
Cha 1 . Able Learner (all skills cost 1 point*)
Cha 1 . Dreadful Wrath (Enemies within 20' Will save DC 17 or shaken.  No retry.)*
Clr 1 . Weapon Focus (+1 to hit)
Cha 3 . Ecclesiarch (Gather Information and Know (local) are In-Class.  +2 bonus to Leadership score.)
Enf 5 . Leadership (score: 13 = 6/level 4/cha 2/ecc 1/enf; 10 1st and 1 2nd-level follower.  Cohort lvl 4.)
Cha 6 . Divine Vigor (Standard Action - use one Rebuke; gain +10’ move, +2 temp HPs/HD for Chamod minutes.)
Cha 9 .
Cha12 .
Cha15 .
Cha18 .

*Able learner: The cross-class skill rank limit is not raised by this feat.  However, per normal rules for multiclass characters, max skill ranks use the in-class value if a skill is in-class for any class you possess.  RoD p150.

*When you Charge, make a Full Attack, or cast a spell that targets an enemy or includes an enemy in its area of effect, you gain the Frightening Presence ability for that round. Each enemy within 20’ is Shaken for 1 minute (WillNeg DC = 10 + ½ Character level + Charisma modifier). A creature may only be targeted by this Extraordinary Morale effect once per 24 hours (whether the save is successful or not).  PGF p38.

SKILLS 

EQUIPMENT 


CLER SPELLS:   
0 - 
1 - 

[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 5, 2006)

Isida - ive been wanting to tryout a magic missile+arcane focus spellcaster for a while. Do me proud


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 5, 2006)

Gabrion - you need ability to cast 2nd level divine spells, not a higher CL to qualify for the PC. Though other than that, the concept is fine. I also have some ideas regarding Illumians (though feel free to elaboate) - 

when the humans were discovered, some of them realised what the world was coming to, so they left the humans and the others to their own devices and left, seeking solitide and wisdom. Thus the illumians were born. Like the other non-base races, they are pretty integrated with human culture in most cities (though they retain their own sanctuaries in far-off places)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 5, 2006)

Moritheil - i believe ()both correct me anyone if im wrong) longswords are the lawful weapon.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Gabrion - you need ability to cast 2nd level divine spells, not a higher CL to qualify for the PC. Though other than that, the concept is fine. I also have some ideas regarding Illumians (though feel free to elaboate) -
> 
> when the humans were discovered, some of them realised what the world was coming to, so they left the humans and the others to their own devices and left, seeking solitide and wisdom. Thus the illumians were born. Like the other non-base races, they are pretty integrated with human culture in most cities (though they retain their own sanctuaries in far-off places)




I was actually going to ask  you how Illumians would exactly fit into the world, since I've seen them handled in many different ways.  I like the general sketch you put forth though.  I would add that the general tension within the Illumian community is between two groups.  The first believe that the rest of the world is not only a mess, but that it isn't worth trying to help.  The second believe that the Illumians, as the superior race, need to help the rest of the world.  My character would be among the second group, which is why he came to work for the Hierarchs in the first place, viewing them as the one potentially "clean" force in the world.

As for the requirements, I think if you take a look at the Improved Sigil (Krau) feat you'll notice that it doesn't raise caster level, it actually raises the level of the spell rather than giving a higher CL.  Also, do you allow flaws by any chance?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 5, 2006)

strange. I read the feat twice before posting before, and was sure it said CL! while it does raise the effective level of the spell, i woul like the party to be roughly the same power level, and granting you three levels of the prestige class would bump your abilities up a bit too much. As it is now, beginning at level 6, you can have 1 level of Hierarch, if you would still consider being that character


----------



## gabrion (Oct 5, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> As it is now, beginning at level 6, you can have 1 level of Hierarch, if you would still consider being that character




I probably wouldn't.  The thing is, classes that mimic what the Mystic Theurge do (since that was the first dual progression PrC) are notoriously weak, which is why people try to find early entrance.  For a primary caster, like a cleric or wizard, giving up spellcasting levels is rarely worth it.  

The Sapphire Hierarch is no different.  The Incarnum abilities that come with the class are pretty awful (most notably that you don't gain the ability to bind chakras) and the class cuts back BAB to 1/2, so it's a hard sell for a cleric to abandon two levels of cleric to get in.  The payoff needs to be pretty high to do this and Cleric 3/Incarnate 2/SH 1 doesn't do it.  To be honest, I was seriously doubting that Cleric 1/Incarnate 2/SH 3 was worth it, which was why I asked about flaws so I could go Cleric 1/Incarnate 1/SH 4 (keeping the ability to cast 3rd level spells).  

Anyway, those are my thoughts.  If you really think such a character is way ahead of the power curve, then I can't really argue that you should allow it.

As a final point/question, so far I've been looking at early entry on the cleric side of things, but I may not need that.  Would you allow a Cleric 3/Incarnate 1/SH 2 assuming it meets the requirements?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2006)

gabrion, I'm playing the soulcaster, and that's an arcane/meldshaper theurge-esque class.  I believe she will be viable, but with the lower power level I just have to be very clever in how I play.  Cleverness will save the day.  Being able to use essentia to power spells helps with the caster level drain, and the Practiced Spellcaster feat can help keep your spells on an even keel.  Even if you don't have that, just pick your spells and soulmelds carefully.  I saved money on weapons by selection of my soulmelds, and put that back into my armor.  You'll do fine!


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 6, 2006)

if there are two such casters in the party, i think its an even more viable choice. at least there's someone else like you. And you'll never run out of things to do


----------



## moritheil (Oct 6, 2006)

It is somewhat funny that three of us initially considered playing "dual threat" theurge types.    

Gabrion, Isida - we probably shouldn't overlap our skills/abilities too much.  Am I right in assuming that Aranar will wind up as the front-liner, and at least one of you will pack a few curative spells?    

Nalfeshnee, given your silence on the matter of the Enforcer class and my feats, should I assume that everything I have posted is acceptable?  Please let me know if changes are needed.  Also, I'm trying to max a relevant knowledge skill so my character knows how to behave properly.  Per my reading of the rules, Know (local) is relevant for laws, customs, traditions, etc.  Am I right in thinking that as an Enforcer's honor code consists of upholding laws, this is the essential knowledge to have?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 6, 2006)

Gabrion - If i knew what an SH was, id let you know 
Moritheil - yes that should be ok and Know (local) is the skill to use regarding laws and customs etc


----------



## moritheil (Oct 6, 2006)

Nalfeshnee - Great; thanks again!  

How are we handling the followers and cohort?  I imagine the bulk of my followers as being primarily used to guard camp, escort prisoners, pick up rumors, help heavily armored characters get into full plate, and otherwise be useful while not being combat powerhouses.  Do you want me to stat the cohort out, or will you be handling that?  I know some DMs like to insist that the cohort is not an extension of the player, but I don't know your take on that.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 6, 2006)

generally a cohort id allow you to kit out and stat etc, though teh followers (if even necessary), ill do myself. Anything specific in mind as a cohort? as would he/she be adventuring as an effective extra character?


----------



## moritheil (Oct 6, 2006)

I think the cohort would be effectively a trusted aide-de-camp.  I'm not really sure where Aranar stands in the church hierarchy, but it would make sense to make him some sort of officer (his followers can then be his subordinates).  The cohort would presumably be his advisor or executive officer.  I was going to make her a straight cleric to ensure that there would be ample healing in the party, but we seem to be filled to the brim with clerics, so perhaps I should make a rogue, or an artificer to keep Aranar's armor and weapons in good working condition.

Regarding adventuring, I see the cohort as being sometimes present and sometimes not, akin to the role of sidekicks in comic books.  If I have something very important, I might send the cohort off to help accomplish it - for example, leave her in command of several 1st-level soldiers to escort a captured villain back to town.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 6, 2006)

thankfully what i was hoping for  class race?


----------



## moritheil (Oct 6, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> thankfully what i was hoping for  class race?




I'm not 100% done with Aranar, so I have yet to stat out a cohort.  She will likely be human, and as I said, probably a rogue or artificer.  Artificer looks good for the ability to keep all followers' weapons and armor in good shape, as well as add a bit to Aranar's AC.  MAD is, sadly, in full effect here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2006)

Nalfeshnee - SH = Sapphire Heirophant

Anyways, I am playing a ranged blaster specialist, and that includes my soulmelds.  I have one magical augmentation soulmeld (Arcane Focus), one defensive (Mantle of Flame), and one ranged offensive (Lesser Soulspark Familiar).  No buffs and only a few utility spells (including _identify_ and _comprehend languages_).  I'm an expert at Knowledge (arcana, the planes, and religion), can cast under pressure (good concentration), and know what spells I'm looking at (high Spellcraft).  I have plenty of essentia to go around.  My spells cover a wide range of energy types, and have a fairly decent DC due to high Int.


----------



## moritheil (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm frankly relieved to hear that we have a blaster to play opposite my tank role.  Right now I'm suffering from MAD-related issues, so I welcome the chance to shore up AC by deemphasizing strength.  Combat Expertise should provide some much-needed AC at crucial moments.

Though it is somewhat unconventional, it seems I may wind up playing face man when not in combat.  A high Cha coupled with the need to max Know (local) means my Gather Information ought to be decent, and Diplomacy should be passable.  We have no ranger-type, so I may take a couple of ranks in Know (nature).  I'll consult primary casters regarding ecclesiastic matters.


----------



## Yozosafi (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm thinking about a rogue dabbling in Incarnum material since I'd rather get my feet wet than go with a full-fledged Incarnum character. When are you thinking the submission deadline will be?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks for showing interest.

at the moment thers no set date: im still fleshing things out, and id like to see if more people show interest. Theres a good PC in MoI for your character idea.


----------



## moritheil (Oct 8, 2006)

Nalfeshnee - Before I reassign stats/skills and finalize things, there's something I'd like to know: What are your thoughts on the prestige classes Ruathar, Kensai, Occult Slayer, Divine Champion, and Pious Templar?  Are there any among them that you would ban, modify, or impose special conditions for?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 8, 2006)

Where is the ruathar from? the others are ok


----------



## moritheil (Oct 8, 2006)

RoD, I believe.  Ruathar is here in its entirety.  Since the elves are not one of the "spotlight races" of this world's history, it's entirely possible that my question is a moot point, of course.    

Incidentally, the feat Ecclesiarch will be removed from my build - the two skills it gives are already class skills, and the higher Leadership score does nothing but make more work for the DM by making more followers.  A lower number of followers might make things a little more believable, also.

Oh yes, is it okay for Aranar to prepare spells from C.Div that both paladins and blackguards can cast?  I figure that's a strong indication that a given spell is not good- or evil-specific.


If Question, Isida, or anyone else wants to chime in on the advisability or inadvisability of building a 10-str paladin, now is a good time.     I'm currently leaning against it, but it's still a possibility.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 9, 2006)

right about the ruathar - id say you cant choose from that one. 

and regarding the spells, i seee no problems (though no to spells with evil descriptor)


----------



## Question (Oct 9, 2006)

Is the paladin going to be take levels in the elf paladin substitution class?


----------



## moritheil (Oct 9, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Is the paladin going to be take levels in the elf paladin substitution class?




I assume you're really asking, "Is it a ranged paladin?"  No.  It's a melee build.  The problem is that kensai requires Int 13 via Combat Expertise, so I would have to swap my Str 13 and Int 10 to enter it.

Nalfeshnee - Thanks.


----------



## Question (Oct 10, 2006)

Why take kensai then, if its going to force you to be a str 10 melee build? You could do Str 14 Dex 14 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 14.


----------



## moritheil (Oct 10, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Why take kensai then, if its going to force you to be a str 10 melee build? You could do Str 14 Dex 14 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 14.




I've already built such that almost everything works off Cha.  If I wanted to be really powerful, in fact, I would best be served with an altogether different build, using Aasimar.  As it is, there's essentially no point in grabbing certain things without 18 cha, and that's the build I'm testing.  I'm human so I can max Diplomacy and get a decent Gather Info, doubling as a face man.  Obviously this will become unneeded if we get a rogue.

I guess that's a bit abrupt, so I should point out that the point of my building a tank is not to deal damage, just to survive.  Damage is an afterthought - I'm mostly relying on our blasters and on Smite when it's absolutely essential to drop someone fast.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm interested as well, but I haven't looked at my incarnum book in months so I need to head home and look through my books before deciding, but as I haven't seen any concepts listing it yet, I'd likely be interested in a LN Soulborn 6.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey now, there's our tank!


----------



## D.Shaffer (Oct 11, 2006)

Just saw this and it looks interesting. Was wondering if you were still taking people? I was thinking of taking a Totemist/Barbarian type (Going into Totemic Rager), although I'm not sure where that would fit into the scheme of things.

As an alternative, I was thinking of going for a more Knight like archetype, although I'm not sure how well mounted combat would go with Incarnum. (Possibly Fighter/Incarnate going into Incarnum Blade)


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 11, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey now, there's our tank!




Pretty much.  

I'm currently leaning towards LN and definately not nice.  One o' them less pleasant types that does the less pleasant jobs the Sapphire Heirarchs need done.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 13, 2006)

sorry about the delay in posting - im having connection problems at the moment. it should be fixed soon, though id rather wait until its fixed to begin (could eb a few weeks as yet)

nice to see more variety in characters 

Atotemic rager would be no different to a barbarian/druid in a normal party from 'civilised' lands. you could be an outside agent, of sprts, for the Hierarchs.

Pure soulborn sounds like  atank to me


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 13, 2006)

Turns out Soulborn can't have a neutral alignment component so I'll likely be going LG.  I should have a draft to post by monday or so.


----------



## moritheil (Oct 16, 2006)

It turns out that dropping 17 cha to a 16 is a very good move, as it allows 10 str to turn into a 13.      I am thus done with my tweaking.

Have we a gallery yet?


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm still working on my character, but it's not quite ready to post yet, so I'll just wait for the RG thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2006)

According to Nalfeshnee's previous post, internet problems might delay him for another couple of weeks.  So we might need to chill for a bit.  Maybe we can nit-pick each other's character sheets while we're waiting.


----------



## moritheil (Oct 18, 2006)

Isida - Do you generally find that it is best to take an array of better than average stats, or try to focus on a few?  I tend towards the latter, but Question's proposal has me thinking about general efficiency.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 18, 2006)

I prefer somewhere inbetween.

Given a point-buy system 14 is the obvious sweet-spot for stats; as 16's & 18's are progressively more expensive.

My general philosophy for point-buy is no more than one 16; and nothing higher than that unless you're playing Wiz/Sor, in which case you want one 18.

I also don't like stat penalties, so the array I'm using for my character is:
16/14/14/14/10/10


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2006)

I personally end up with an array of many kinda-good stats than with a few really great ones and a few poor ones.  I personally don't like it at all, and I try to actively avoid having a whole array of 14s because I think it looks unimaginative (even though I know it's sound, stat-wise).  Because social interaction can be so much more emphasized in a PbP and you have more time to think of your actions, weaknesses can be punished more often.  At least that's how it sometimes seems to me.  The dice can aid you or turn against you at any time.


----------



## moritheil (Oct 19, 2006)

It's interesting that you put it in terms of being punished for low results.  My general understanding of optimization is that specialization is always a good thing, provided that it is efficient specialization.

FWIW, I'm built at 16/14/13/13/12/10.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Oct 20, 2006)

For what it's worth, here's my tentative character stat write up.  Critiques wanted. 
I'm like going to go for one more level of Barbarian before going into the Totem Rager prestige class.  I maxed out Con a bit more then I normally would as the character is a brawler, but lacks a decent AC, hopefully it makes up for it later.  I need to add a ranged weapon (Probably a long bow) and a few healing potions, but I think I like what I ended up with here.

EDIT: Made some changes to the format, some slight tweaks, and added some personality notes.

[Sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Hauser Slurry
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian 3 / Totemist 3	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 6
[B]Race:[/B] Azurin
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Tribal Areas
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 ( 7 p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 6	[B]XP[/B]: 2100
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4 p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +5		
[B]Con:[/B] 20*+5 (15 p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +8	
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2 p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 40'	
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2 p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2 p.)	[B]HP:[/B] 71 (3d12/3d8+5)	
* +1 Con for Leveling

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+0	+1	+0	+0	+0	16
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+11	+6	+5	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+5	+4	+1	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+2	+2	+0	--
[B]Notes:[/B] +4 Bonus vs. Supernatural effects of Magical Beasts

[B]Weapon		Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
+1 Longaxe		+9	1d12+4	20/x4		------
[B]Notes:[/B]Longaxe can gain reach with 3 damaged shifted into power attack
Bite			+8	1d8+3	20/x2		------
Bite (As Secondary)	+3	1d8+1   20/x2		------
[B]Notes:[/B]+1d4 Electrical Damage per essentia invested

[B]Languages:[/B] Common (Literate)

[B]Abilities:[/B] Rage (1/day, 10 Rounds), Fast Movement +10’ (Light/Medium armor only), 
Uncanny Dodge, Wild Empathy (+3), Totem Protection, Chakra Binds (Totem)

[B]Feats: [/B] Cobalt Rage, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Longaxe), 
Power Attack, Bonus Essentia

[B]Essential Pool: [B]6 [B]Capacity:[/b] 2 (3 for Totem Bind)
[B]Chakra Binds: [/b]1 [B]Soulmelds: [/b]3
[B]Default Melds:[/b]
[i]Behir Gorget[/i] (Totem Bind)          
[i]Great Raptor Mask[/i]           2
[i]Trifold Mask of the Chimera[/i] 2
Cobalt Rage                 2

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Craft (Woodcarving)	+4	4	--	--
Intimidate		+5	5	--	--
Listen			+9	9	--	--
Spot			+5	5	--	--
Survival		+9      9	--	-- 
[B]Notes:[/B]2 Points spent on literacy

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
+1 Mithral Chainshirt	5100gp	10lb 
+1 Longaxe		2335gp	15lb
Amulet of Health +2	4000gp	--lb
Gauntlets of Ogre Power	4000gp	--lb
Dagger			   2gp   1lb
Wilderness Kit			
Adventurer's Kit

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] XXXgp Xsp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	76	153	230	460	1150

[B]Age:[/B] 31
[B]Height:[/B] 6'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 240 pounds
[B]Eyes:[/B] Glowing Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Sandy Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Deeply Tanned
```

*Appearance:* Hauser tends to dress the part of a professional warrior, not revealing many traces of his tribal nature when possible. His face is usually clean shaven, his hair is cut short and he takes pains to look as clean cut as possible.  His equipment is well taken care of.  Besides his armor, he usually wears blue cotton trousers, black leather boots, and a blue, sleeveless cotton shirt. He carries his axe strapped across his back with a dagger tucked into his boot. He has several large scars visible across his arms and neck.

*Personality:* Hauser tends to take a nonchalant attitude to the world around him. While he pays attention to people while talking, especially his employers, he doesnt seem to be that interested if it doesnt involve making money, hitting things, or woodcarving (His personal hobby). He is hard to anger for the most part, and tries to act civil, but when he does get upset he tends to react quickly and brutally (Raging if he still has a use left), taking out the offending part as quickly as possible in a cold fury. Known hot topics include insulting his parents, breaking any of his artwork, or accusations of cheating/disloyalty to his employers. His rage is also triggered by taking any serious wounds. (knocking him down to 75% hit points or less)  While he is a mercenary, he prides himself on 'staying bought' once hired and will mention any such 'turning attempts' to his employers.  He enjoys carving representations of his totem spirits during his off time and has become fairly decent at it.  (While his alignment is listed as CN, this is more due to his raging behavior. Normally, he tends to be more along the lines of N in temperment)

*Background:* Hauser was born to human parents in an outlying tribal area, his glowing eyes heralded as a great portent for his village. Dissapointingly his natural talents as a child seemed to be hitting things very hard when upset and having the constitution of a horse.  This led to him being very good at the more martial activities, learning to ply a trade as a hired mercenary.  While he always been fond of the wilderness surrounding his village, it was during this early period in his life when he discovered a more spiritual bond in the natural world.  In his primal rages, he saw aspects of the world that surrounded him in himself, gradually awakening his latent abilities. While still a mercenary, he uses this more as an excuse to see the world around him and explore his talents. 
[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmmm.  If you intend to be openly chaotic, this could cause some interesting intraparty strife   .


----------



## D.Shaffer (Oct 23, 2006)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  If you intend to be openly chaotic, this could cause some interesting intraparty strife   .



Well, his CN alignment is tied into his barbarian rage.  I see his raging as being uncontrollable on his part (I have a list of 'triggers' that'll set it off, damage among them)  Additionally, when raging he'd be a bit more 'primal' in nature giving into the wild beastial aspects of the totemist.  Combine those two and he's a bit more chaotic in nature. Without those two things kicking it over, I feel he'd be more N.


----------

